# DeWalt 618 sub-base screws.



## Morfesto (Dec 17, 2008)

Anyone know what size the screws are for the sub-base?

I am trying to mount my DeWalt 618 to a Freud insert plate but I need new screws.
I bought some #8-32 but they don't fit they only thread in a bit and then stop.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## hmcdunnah (Jan 4, 2009)

i have same problem with 625 base. believe they are 6m metric flat head screws


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

The master list I have says 6 mm is the correct size. After I go check in the shop I will post.

6mm x 20mm x 5/8" actually.

Here are all the sizes for many routers:

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/7790-screw-sizes-plunge-base-bosch-1617-a.html


6mm x 20mm x 5/8" FOR

Bosch: 1550, 1611, 1614, 1615
DeWalt: 624, 625
ELU: 3337, 3338, 3339


8/32 for the DeWalt 618 Routers

Please add to that list of base screws I have or make changes accordingly if something is wrong on it.

Please open with notepad.


----------



## Morfesto (Dec 17, 2008)

Weird 8-32 screws don't seem to fit...

They go in but after about 1 or 2 threads it gets really stiff feels like I'm messing up the threading not like the original screws.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I still have to get in the shop and check that for you. The list may be wrong. 

Did you try a 6mm?


----------



## Morfesto (Dec 17, 2008)

isn't 6mm bigger then 8-32?


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

*6 millimeters = 0.236220472 inches*

Here is the chart:

http://www.engineersedge.com/screw_threads_chart.htm

Yep you are correct. But that does not show up on any of my DeWalt info. When the kids go to bed I can check on the actual base.

looks like .164 is the width of the 8/32

A 4 mm is 0.157480315, that may be it. 4mm works with the ELU routers too(who DeWalt bought up many years ago, 1994 I think).


----------



## Morfesto (Dec 17, 2008)

Awesome lemme know what you find out! 

:EDIT:

Make you sure you try all the holes. Cause there are two that the screw will go in with a tiny bit of force but the threading is only 2~3mms deep.
It's the two holes above the place where the edge guide bars slide in.


----------



## twilite (Nov 29, 2008)

My Dewalt 621 has 6MM base screws.

Chuck L


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Morfesto

Just pull your 8-32 tap out and run it down into the holes and be done with the metric screws once and for all  but I think I would use the 10-24 tap .. and put in Allen hex drive screws... they don't strip the drive out like the Phil./slotted do..



====


----------



## Finleyville (Feb 28, 2010)

Sorry to raise a dead post.....


Did anyone ever find out the exact screw size for the 618?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the community of woodworkers Michael.


----------



## Morfesto (Dec 17, 2008)

If I remember correctly the 8-32 screws ended up being the right ones. I just needed to screw em in and out a few times. The threading was rough on the screws/router.


----------

